# 21 day old Atheris ceratophoras



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

These 3 are 21 days old and feeding on mouse fuzzy/hopper forelimb every other day.


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

They look like cheeky fellows

Great shot!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are great Al, thats often to feed them isnt it?


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

They look awesome. Nice one


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

SiUK said:


> they are great Al, thats often to feed them isnt it?


they are only getting a mouse arm!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> they are great Al, thats often to feed them isnt it?


 
Mason is correct. Mouse arms have limited food value. These guys are very tiny and they can eat it by themselves. They are still too small for the smallest pink mice, not many options.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

great pics they look very nice


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

aww there lovely! how small are they if they only eat a mouse arm?!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Viperkeeper said:


> Mason is correct. Mouse arms have limited food value. These guys are very tiny and they can eat it by themselves. They are still too small for the smallest pink mice, not many options.


so what would they eat naturally?

Not many mouse arms laying around


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice to see you still posting : victory:..... 


That aside great shots AL:no1::no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome pic, cute little things!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

They are lovely, I like them with the brown colouration.
Any chance of seeing a pic of them next to a pen or something to give us an idea of size? Do pinkie/fuzzy legs contain more nutrition compared to tails?
Do you think they may eat tiny insects when young and so tiny in the wild?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Jade01 said:


> aww there lovely! how small are they if they only eat a mouse arm?!


They are very small, nearly impossible to pick up :eek4:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

woah thats tiny! aww so cute


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> They are very small, nearly impossible to pick up :eek4:


 
thats just amazing AL how small they really are...........

great pick:no1:


----------

